# Just a Hole in the Ground



## Hoot08 (Nov 3, 2008)

A short prose piece about an abandonded mine in my area.


Where there is man, there is innovation, and where there is innovation there is progression. It is with man’s clever mind and diligent effort that great change can be brought about. Even in the technological power of the world today, the remnants of what preceded it are littered around, hidden by a natural veil. These prerequisites for the world today stand as forgotten relics, the once true driving force behind early nations. 

Following along a back road, lined along both sides with tall oaks, it may be difficult to discover the place that fueled the local towns and the majority of Sussex County for that matter. However, upon nearing a sharp bend, the sight of a weathered and warped chain link fence adjacent to a broken monument of stone will come into view. Examining the monument, the top had been broken off, its summit was chipped and lopsided as if cut haphazardly, reveals the creator of this place. A bronze likeness of Thomas Edison sitting in a chair along with a plaque detailing his contributions to the area was fastened onto the sorry memorial. 

Following the trodden path that trails away from the stone structure, will lead to a vast open pit of sand and dust. Stay clear of the sand and instead stay on the path till yellow fades into brown pact dirt and once again the green of leaves and shrubbery form a fence along the sides. Don’t be dismayed, there is still an end yet. Continue along till a path diverges from the main trail, leaving a break in the lively foliage. Take that path and notice how the dirt is no longer pact and firm but now soft and pristine. 

Slowly the old world will make it self known. Scattered along the shoulder of the trail are unrecognizable heaps of ivy wrapped metal flaked with rust like the scabs of an old wound. Don’t be deterred, merely admire these artifacts upon passing for the real treasure lays not to far ahead. A larger opening to the side will no doubt gain attention for it is a rather strange sight. Trees circle around a stone laden hole, whose bottom looks to be covered with a thin filmy layer of blue water. If so compelled to stop, do so, but take care not to overstep the edges of this sinkhole. It merely stands as a sign for what lies ahead, so when you get your fill just continue on. 

After a few more minutes of travel, the jagged and pale face of a mountain’s side will come into view from behind hanging branches and stringy vines. Search along the cold rock face and a queer opening can be found. An opening cut out of the mountain’s side, no more than five feet high and four feet across, stands as the doorway to the world that was. A ladder of wooden make stands in the opening, it’s rounded rungs whittled and broken. 

Now do be careful not to take a glimpse down where the ladder leads, for it may be too alluring to negate. Curiosity will be piqued, and no use in saying who curiosity killed, for you’ll be next if advice is not followed. Just be complacent in knowing what is hidden beneath that dark shroud that only light can break. What is hidden? Well, a mine shaft is all, a simple mine shaft that had felt the trample of men’s feet and seen the countless loads of copper and precious minerals that fueled the industry of the world around it. Now it may seem simple and insignificant, only a hole in the ground, yet this mine was much more than that. It was the pillar of industry, a once shining example of what man is capable of. However if this relic is merely a hole hidden amidst nature, what will the present world be in a hundred years from now? Easy. Just a hole in the ground.


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 3, 2008)

Brilliant piece of writing.

My eye was drawn to it as I’ve been considering a novel that has an
abandoned mine as its centrepiece.

I’d perhaps like to see the parable re-worded so as to be more forceful.

One minor nit:

_Continue along __till__ a path diverges from the main trail_

If I’d written this piece, and written it in the same style, I would have used the abbreviation ‘til for until. But that’s probably just me.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hoot08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks so much for the comment. I'd like to read your piece about a mine when your are through.


----------



## Melody St.James (Nov 16, 2008)

Very well described. Maybe too well. I certainly to not want to visit that place. Even though there wasnt anything creepy in what you were saying, the _image_ you provoked was definitely creepy! At least to me


----------



## Hoot08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for the comment, but really the place isn't really that creepy. Althought if you've seen alot of scary movies, particularly Descent, than the thought of even looking down the mine shaft is more than a bit unsettling.


----------



## inkspot (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmmm, I find it well-written enough, I just totally disagree with the viewpoint and message, living cheek-to-cheek with abandoned mines and new exploration projects here. From what I see here, it's a big mess for the short-term gain of cash for mostly the upper company execs and what's left is garbage, assorted chemicals, toxic ponds, and ghost towns. Can't remotely bring myself to see mining, the way it's done, as a shining pillar of anything than human greed.


----------



## Hoot08 (Nov 22, 2008)

If one looks back on it and where it has brought us since, than you are totally right. It would then be because of mines, the begining of industry as to why our planet is reeling from our impact. But, what at the time in history we had no rule idea of what it is we were doing. It was meant to show innovation, man trying to improve his life. And just as we ruined the world from the begining of industry, it will be man's genius and innovation that helps slow or maybe even stop the decline of our beautiful Earth.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry, but I am going to disagree, to me it was convoluted and wordy to the point that it obscured the meaning, several bits I had to read over more than once to get them straight, and I'm still not sure I understand the bit about the monument. Why call a wooden ladder "a ladder of wooden make"? It seems like being obscure for the sake of it.
Minor niggle, pact is an agreement or treaty, you want packed


----------



## Hoot08 (Nov 22, 2008)

No piece is perfect, so I have to agree with you that in some areas in was a bit wordy. Thanks for pointing out pact and packed, I will fix it.


----------

